
Debug Programs Using GDB on Redox OS - rbanffy
https://www.redox-os.org/news/public-announcement-gdb/
======
akavel
I'd love if I was able to run redox or some other microkernel-based open-
source OS on my Raspberry Pi 4... Does anyone know if there's any? _edit:_
ideally with working net, WiFi would be best but I can live with cable.

~~~
nix23
Sure

Genode:

[https://www.genodians.org/tomga/2019-07-07-rpi-
booting](https://www.genodians.org/tomga/2019-07-07-rpi-booting)

FreeRTOS:

[https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/FreeRTOS](https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/FreeRTOS)

seL4:

[https://research.csiro.au/tsblog/sel4-raspberry-
pi-3/](https://research.csiro.au/tsblog/sel4-raspberry-pi-3/)

Fiasco:

[https://l4re.org/fiasco/features.html](https://l4re.org/fiasco/features.html)

~~~
monocasa
FreeRTOS isn't really a microkernel. It arguably doesn't really have a kernel.

Also, Genode is a user land. Saying Genode and sel4/fiasco is like saying
Debian _and_ Linux.

~~~
nix23
>FreeRTOS isn't really a microkernel.

[https://www.freertos.org/RTOS.html](https://www.freertos.org/RTOS.html)

>Also, Genode is a user land.

No it's a operating system framework, and every kernel they provide is a
micro-kernel.

> Saying Genode and sel4/fiasco is like saying Debian _and_ Linux.

Debian is a Distribution, Linux is a Kernel, you could have said Gnu/Linux and
you where less wrong, but your comment is utter bullshit and full of flaws,
with my links seL4 and fiasco you have a "fully" working system, reading your
comment it's like saying that Linux from scratch is just a kernel.

~~~
monocasa
> FreeRTOS...

I don't really care what FreeRTOS's site says. There's no way to ship a
FreeRTOS implementation that doesn't link the drivers (and the user
application for that matter) directly into the kernel. It's not a microkernel,
but stems from an era when microkernel was such a buzzword people tried to
apply the term to operating systems that didn't even have processes. I think
they were thinking that if early VXWorks got to call themselves a microkernel
then FreeRTOS gets to as well.

> No it's a operating system framework, and every kernel they provide is a
> micro-kernel.

Right so the code Genode provides is a userland. They don't have their own
kernel but instead give you a selection of several third party kernels.

> your comment is utter bullshit and full of flaws

Please keep your comments civil.

> with my links seL4 and fiasco you have a "fully" working system, reading
> your comment it's like saying that Linux from scratch is just a kernel.

No, you don't have a '"fully" working system'. seL4 for instance needs
something like Genode or CAmkES to get there. seL4 in it's verified mode
doesn't even have any I/O in it's codebase (and unverified only provides a
debug UART). Fiasco needs something like Genode or L4RE.

And no, Linux from scratch is very very close to CAmkES/Genode. It'd be almost
a 1-1 if Linux from scratch had a more standard build system across it's
components.

~~~
nix23
>I don't really care what FreeRTOS's site says.

And i dont care what you personal believe of a Kernel is.

[https://www.freertos.org/a00020.html](https://www.freertos.org/a00020.html)

>Right so the code Genode provides is a userland. They don't have their own
kernel but instead give you a selection of several third party kernels.

Like Debian right? The Kernel's are (where) Hurd, Linux and, kFreeBSD

>And no, Linux from scratch is very very close to CAmkES/Genode.

Ahh an Operating-system with Userland and a Kernel right?

>Fiasco needs something like Genode or L4RE

Something like...NO its called Userland and you can add them like in LFS.

~~~
monocasa
> And i dont care what you personal believe of a Kernel is.

> [https://www.freertos.org/a00020.html](https://www.freertos.org/a00020.html)

That's literally the documentation for what you can directly link against the
kernel as a driver writer. That link if anything proves that it's not a
microkernel. (By the way, you're talking to someone who's written a few
FreeRTOS BSPs).

> Like Debian right? The Kernel's are (where) Hurd, Linux and, kFreeBSD

So wait, is Genode like Debian or not? You were fighting that just a comment
ago.

------
saagarjha
Is this a custom GDB server stub that the kernel serves up, or some sort of
ptrace-like implementation that GDB can talk to directly?

